# Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen



## MeyerChri (7. Juni 2009)

Hey,

Habe mal gesucht aber im forum keinen gleichartigen thread gefunden.
Stellt hier einfach mal bilder von euren selbsgebauten Räuchertonnen, Räucheröfen, Räucherschränke.....rein.(evtl. Anleitung zum nachbau)

Hier könnten sich dann andere die ähnliches vorhaben vielleicht einige gute ideen abgucken.#6
Außerdem wird nicht 10000 mal der gleiche thread mit der Frage: Wie baut man selber einen räucherofen erstellt.


Ich selber habe leider noch keinen (hatte mal einen) aber werde zu beginn der sommerferien einen zusammen mit einem anderen boardi bauen.

Nun haut in die tasten und ladet eure bilder hoch:vik:


----------



## MeyerChri (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

mhhh hat denn keiner bilder von was selbstgebauten?? #q
Hat denn schon jemand räucherhaken selber gemacht??


----------



## ToxicToolz (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*



MeyerChri schrieb:


> Hier könnten sich dann andere die ähnliches vorhaben vielleicht einige gute ideen abgucken.#6
> Außerdem wird nicht 10000 mal der gleiche thread mit der Frage: Wie baut man selber einen räucherofen erstellt.


 

|kopfkrat Na dann sollteste mal "SELBST" die "BOARDSUCHE" dafür nutzen...  Da wirst Du was finden 100% :m


----------



## hajo_s (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

Hallo,

da ich heute mal wieder Brassen geräuchert habe, hab ich gleich mal ein paar Fotos gemacht. Den Ofen hab ich letztes Jahr gebaut.
Ist komplett aus Edelstahl. Hatte leider nur 2mm starkes Blech, deshalb ist er etwas schwer geworden. Dafür hält er aber ewig.


----------



## aal60 (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

Na dann will ich mal, war aber schon im AB und auch mit Selbstbau-Anleitung.   #h

Falls Fragen PN.  |bla:







Ist aber ein grösseres Projekt geworden.  :m


----------



## MeyerChri (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

respekt aal60.......

der sieht echt geil aus #6!!

respekt!

:vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## aal60 (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

Danke, da werden aber bestimmt noch Einige mehr eingestellt werden ...


----------



## Jean (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

Da ich meinen alten meinem Schwager geschenkt habe mangels Platz im Flieger und hier noch immer keinen neuen gekauft habe blieb mir nichts anderes uebrig... 






Fast so huebsch wie der von Aal60 :q






Mal im ernst,ich hatte echt mal wieder Lust auf eine geraeucherte Forelle. Fisch habe ich hier genug aber eben keinen Smoker. Hab die Fische einfach im Backofen haengend bei 80 Grad eine halbe Stunde gegart. Dann gingen sie ab in meinen "Smoker". 3 Stunden in den Rauch gehaengt und siehe da... Es funktionierte. Man muss aber trotzdem hoellisch aufpassen das der "ofen" kein Feuer faengt, auch wenn das Mehl nur verglimmt wird es gut warm. Meine Rutenstaender mussten als Stange herhalten, der Karton war mal das Zuhause meines Rasentrimmers und das Mehl glimmte lustig in einer Wegwerf Aluform vor sich hin. Das Ergebniss war trotzdem echt lecker...






Die Haut ist etwas schrumpelig auf dem Foto da die Fische ueber nacht im Kuehlschrank waren, was dem Geschmack allerdings nicht schadete.






Ihr seht es geht auch ohne Tonne oder Schrank, nur Mut!


----------



## Lautertaler (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

@ Jean, ne abgefahrene Idee!!!:m
Den Ofen würde ich mir patentieren lassen, den ersten zusammenklappbaren Räucherofen!:m


----------



## aal60 (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

Das ist mal eine LOW-COST-VERSION ! Respekt


----------



## Koalano1 (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

@ Jean
Einfach nur geilo!!!:q
Das ist der Beste Räucherofen den ich bis jetzt gesehen hab!#6
Aber wie sagt man doch " Not macht erfinderisch"!


----------



## Raubfisch Angler (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

Hallo,

hier mal 2 Bilder von meinen 2 Eigenbauten...

Der Edelstahl-Räucherschrank ist für Forellen und kleine Mengen in meiner Lehrzeit entstanden.

Die Räuchertonne aus 200 L Fässern habe ich gebaut nach dem die Aale nicht in den kleinen gepasst haben *g*

Werden beide mit dem Gasbrenner betrieben, will für die Tonne jedoch einen anderen Brenner holen ( 2 Ring-Brenner ).
Hat jemand von Euch erfahrung mit so einem Brenner?


----------



## MeyerChri (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

@ raubfischangler: womit hast du die tonne lackiert, dass die so schön schwarz ist??


----------



## Joka (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

evtl mit schwarzer hitzebeständiger ofenrohrfarbe #c


----------



## Raubfisch Angler (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

Hi Meyerchri,

die Tonne ist mit Hitzebeständigem Lack wie Joka schon schrieb Lackiert.
Der Lack härtet ab einer Temperatur von 200°C aus und hält dann für die Ewigkeit, solange man nicht dran rum kratzt oder hämmert.


----------



## muddyliz (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

Hier mein selbst gemauerter Räucherofen: http://freenet-homepage.de/ernst-spangenberger/raeuchern.htm#ofen
Das Größte was ich bisher drin geräuchert habe war ein Hecht von 22 Pfund.


----------



## MeyerChri (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

Na der sieht doch auch sehr gudd aus!! Und  wenn da son riesenhecht reinpasst ist er auch schön grooß!!  #6


----------



## Trollmaster (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

Im April fertig geworden.


----------



## MeyerChri (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

Na der sieht doch auch mal richtig geil aus......wenn ich das so könnte hätte ich auch nen gemauerten. #c|supergri


----------



## Wicki (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

cool gemacht aal 60
Ich kann mich nur anschließen super Ofen gebaut.


----------



## Jens84 (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

Hallo zusammen,

da heute bei uns geräuchert wurde und ich ein paar Bilder machen konnte, möchte ich euch den von meinem Opa selbstgebauten Räucherofen zeigen. 

Er besteht aus einem alten Badewannenheizer (Vesuv) und einer damals neuen Metallmülltonne. Den Boden der Tonne hat er rausgeflext und in den Deckel ein Loch für den Schlot gemacht. Dann noch ein Thermometer und im Schlot einen Schieber zum Temp. regulieren.

Der Deckel wurde mit einem Abdichtband und Klammern dicht verschlossen und kann natürlich zum be-/entladen aufgeklappt werden.

Zum einhängen gibts zwei Ringe, an denen die Fische gehängt werden. So passen ca. 25 - 30 Forellen rein.

Das gute Stück kann also auch in die Einzelteile (Heizer, Schlot, Mülltonne) zerlegt werden und wird so auch zu mancher Festlichkeit transportiert, wo dann vor Ort geräuchert werden kann.

Der Ofen ist jetzt schon einige Jahre in Betrieb und funktioniert noch einwandfrei.

MfG Jens|wavey:

Hier jetzt die Bilder


----------



## Wagglerpose (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

sieht echt hammer aus, ich und mein vater wollten auch ne räuchertonne bauen aber ob wir uns damit messen können wage ich zu bezweifeln
echt spitzenklasse Jens84


----------



## MeyerChri (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

Tolles Teil Jens...... Echt gut gebaut!


----------



## aal60 (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*



Trollmaster schrieb:


> Im April fertig geworden.



Trollmaster nimm mal Kehlhaken, dann gibt es nicht so böse Löcher im Fisch.
















Damit kann man auch grössere Fische sicher aufhängen. #6


----------



## Jean (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

Bin nach anfaenglich vielen Versuchen mit anderen Haken auch auf diese gestossen und benutze seit 10 Jahren nichts anderes mehr. Hatte die gleiche Idee wie aal60 und habe bei groesseren Fischen einfach 2 oder 3 hintereinander geschaltet. Damit sind auch Fische um 2-3Kg kein Problem da die Haken bombenfest an der Wirbelsaeule der Fische sitzen. Einfach herzustellen aus 1-1.5mm Edelstahldraht den man in 1m Stuecken im Baumarkt zum Autogen- oder WIG schweissen bekommt.


----------



## Tino (26. September 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

Hallo 

Hier möchte ich unseren Räucherofen zeigen.

Mein Schwiegervater sein Schwager und ich haben ca.5-6 Wochenenden dafür gebraucht.


----------



## Doc Plato (27. September 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

Hallo Tino,

sieht genial aus Euer Ofen! :g
Aber, den bewegt doch keiner mehr vom Fleck weg oder? Welches Material, in welcher Stärke habt Ihr genommen? 


LG

Doc


----------



## Heilbutt (27. September 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

Hi Tino,
der sieht sehr professionell aus#6
Aber da habt ihr ja ordentlich Zink-Farbe draufgekleistert, oder?
Da wäre ich mit Lebensmitteln vorsichtig!!

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Tino (27. September 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> Hallo Tino,
> 
> sieht genial aus Euer Ofen! :g
> Aber, den bewegt doch keiner mehr vom Fleck weg oder? Welches Material, in welcher Stärke habt Ihr genommen?
> ...




Danke,war auch ein Haufen Arbeit.In der Tat mussten wir erst das untere Teil ausrichten und dann den Kessel drauf.
Das Unterteil mit Feuertür ist aus 10mm Stahlplatten.Die Tür mit Rahmen der Räucherkammer ebenfalls.Nicht lachen aber ich hatte nichts anderes.Der Kessel wurde besorgt und dann mit Schlot und Drosselklappe von uns modifiziert.


----------



## Doc Plato (27. September 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

Hallo Tino,

danke Dir für die Info! #6
Wenn Du von dem Material noch ne brauchbares über hast, entsorge ich Dir das gerne! |rolleyes

LG

Doc #h


----------



## Tino (27. September 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*



Heilbutt schrieb:


> Hi Tino,
> der sieht sehr professionell aus#6
> Aber da habt ihr ja ordentlich Zink-Farbe draufgekleistert, oder?
> Da wäre ich mit Lebensmitteln vorsichtig!!
> ...



Ich hatte die Möglichkeit das Untere und obere Teil auf Arbeit zu Sandstrahlen dann mit feuerfester Zinkfarbe von *aussen* zu streichen und zu guterletzt in einem unserer Öfen bei 350 Grad einzubrennen.

Die Farbe ist komplett, nur von aussen, eingebrannt.
Vor dem ersten Gebrauch wurde er auch über Stunden,nur mit Buche,ausgebrannt.


----------



## Tino (27. September 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> Hallo Tino,
> 
> danke Dir für die Info! #6
> Wenn Du von dem Material noch ne brauchbares über hast, entsorge ich Dir das gerne! |rolleyes
> ...



Bei dem Schmuckstück ist leider kaum was übrig geblieben.

10mm muss ja nicht unbedingt sein.Hauptsache das Material ist noch gut schweissbar.Dann könnte man die Feuerkammer auch isolieren.(wenn man will )


----------



## Doc Plato (27. September 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

Mit 10mm Blechen läßt sich schon ne ganze Menge anstellen! 
Den klaut Dir keiner ausm Garten! #6#6#6


----------



## Tino (27. September 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> Mit 10mm Blechen läßt sich schon ne ganze Menge anstellen!
> Den klaut Dir keiner ausm Garten! #6#6#6



Das stimmt. Mit drei Mann den komplett zusammengebauten Ofen auszurichten,war echt Schwerstarbeit.
Noch einer, wird glaube ich nicht gebaut.


----------



## wäcki (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

Hallo miteinander

wollt euch mal ein paar bilder von meinem gemauerten ofen zeigen....

hat die gleiche farbe wie das haus|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## offense80 (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

Obergeil der Ofen, sieht echt genial aus. Aber auch ein riesen Lob an alle anderen "Ofenbauer" zu den wirklich "heissen Öfen" 
Auch die Bauanleitungen sind sehr verständlich und super detailiert!


----------



## Tino (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*



wäcki schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander
> 
> wollt euch mal ein paar bilder von meinem gemauerten ofen zeigen....
> 
> hat die gleiche farbe wie das haus|rolleyes|rolleyes





#r Wäcki

Das ist ja ein ganz schnuckliges Räucherhäuschen.


----------



## Klaus S. (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

#r 

wäcki... das ist ja mal ein sehr schöner Ofen.


----------



## aal60 (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

@wäcki, das ist mal eine ganz andere Bauart.  ---- Respekt, sieht toll aus. Wie groß ist das Fasungsvermögen? 

Portionsforellen bekomme ich ungefähr 90 Stück rein, bei 8 Stangen a 72,5 cm.


----------



## wäcki (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

ich denk das ich ca die gleiche menge unterbring...habs aber noch nicht ganz ausgereizt...meistens hab ich um die 30 forellen und ein paar aale in der kammer...da is dann aber noch platz...wenn ich zeit habe mach ich noch ein paar fotos vom innenleben und der brennerkonstruktion und stell sie online


grüße wäcki


----------



## aal60 (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*



wäcki schrieb:


> ...wenn ich zeit habe mach ich noch ein paar fotos vom innenleben und der brennerkonstruktion und stell sie online
> 
> 
> grüße wäcki


 

Da bin ich mal gespannt .... #6


----------



## wäcki (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

hat leider a bissi gedauert....aber etz gibts die bilder vom eigenbaubrenner und dem innenraum:q:q

grüße wäcki


----------



## dukewolf (29. November 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

Mein Räucherschrank war ein ehemaliger Elektro-Schaltschrank einer großen Firma.    Hatte dort gefragt, und ihn umsonst bekommen.    Zuhause alle elektr. Teile abgebaut, dann raus am Teich und ihn gründlich ausgebrannt, damit jeder Lackrest verschwindet.
Innen und außen gründlich gesäubert, und wieder i.d. Garage.
Die ganzen Seitenbleche waren nur alle 20cm punktgeschweißt, und durch das ausbrennen leider abgeplatzt.
Nun bohrte ich alle 10cm kleine Löcher, vernietete alle Bleche mit V2A Nieten, verkittete alle Spalten mit Flüssigstahl, und versah die obere u. untere Türe mit den alten Türangeln.
Baute unten ein 2 Schubsystem ein, wo ich mir 2 Schübe am Schraubstock zurecht bog.    
Nun am Teich einen dicken Betonsockel gegossen, und den Schrank darauf gesetzt und verankert .
Soweit die grobe Beschreibung.


----------



## Tino (30. November 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

Aus was man alles nen Räucherofen bauen kann.#r

Schönes Teilchen und wie es aussieht,zum Glück auch oft in Gebrauch.

Willkommen hier im Board |wavey:


----------



## k.behrend (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*



MeyerChri schrieb:


> mhhh hat denn keiner bilder von was selbstgebauten?? #q
> Hat denn schon jemand räucherhaken selber gemacht??


 Moin,Moin,nehme eine Fahrradspeiche,spitze ein Ende an und schneide Sie auf 15-20 cm Länge ab,das spitze Ende zu einem kleinem U biegen,ca 1.knappen cm breit u. tief das U.zu einem Winkel zur Speiche biegen,das obere Ende so umbiegen das über deine Stangen past wo Diese aufgehängt werden sollen.Bei Fragen 04562/224984.Gruß Klaus#h


----------



## wallerseimen (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

Hier ist meiner:






Bebilderte Bauanleitung mit Material- und Zeitbedarfsliste unter www.asv-oberbalbach.de
Dort auf die Seite Tipps.


----------



## dukewolf (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

@ Klausi
Viele Fahradspeichen sind meißt Feuerverzinkt.
Ok als Anfangsstart sind sie zu gebrauchen um sich mit dem Räuchern anzufreunden.

Wer das Hobby länger betreiben möchte, sollte sich V2A Rundstahl 2mm besorgen.   3m Stäbe bekommt man im Stahlhandel für ein Apfel und ein Ei.


----------



## Der Boris (8. März 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

Moin! 
Ich benutzte einfach die Luftschichthaken vom Maurer, 3mm Va in 30 cm länge reichen für meine Fische vollkommen! 
Und meist fürs freundliche fragen zu bekommen!

MfG


----------



## norwegian_sun (28. März 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

Hallo zusammen#h

Schöne öfen, die ihr so habt#6

Wenn mir jemand verrät, wie ich die bilder hier rein bekomme#c, dann kann ich ja auch mal welche von meiner konstuktion hochladen


----------



## MeyerChri (28. März 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

Hey,

gehst einfach unten auf antworten und fügst dann einen anhang hinzu #6


----------



## norwegian_sun (29. März 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

OK, ich versuchs mal...
Sind allerdings ältere fotos, inzwischen habe ich noch ne zugklappe auf dem schornsten und direkt über der feuerstelle und die verriegelung für ist auch anders (bilder sind wie gesagt von 2005)
Material: 1,5 stahlblech verzinkt
Rost: Alter einlauf aus dem waschhaus
Verbindungen: alles geschraubt


----------



## FrankWoerner (11. April 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

Na dann will ich auch mal hier meinen reinstellen.


Gruß Frank


----------



## Thaichris69 (30. April 2010)

*Bauanleitung für Räucherofen.*

Hi Leute,

wo bekommt man eine Bauanleitung für einen Räucherofen ?

Möchte mir im Garten einen aus feuerfestem Stein bauen, wegen der Größe, Räucherzeit, Handhabung, Platzierung, wie berechne ich bei welcher Größe die Räucherzeit ?

Danke, Thaichris69
#c


----------



## Thaichris69 (30. April 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*



dukewolf schrieb:


> @ Klausi
> Viele Fahradspeichen sind meißt Feuerverzinkt.
> Ok als Anfangsstart sind sie zu gebrauchen um sich mit dem Räuchern anzufreunden.
> 
> Wer das Hobby länger betreiben möchte, sollte sich V2A Rundstahl 2mm besorgen.   3m Stäbe bekommt man im Stahlhandel für ein Apfel und ein Ei.



Hi Dukewolf,

war am Mittwoch bei uns im Stahlhandel um mir etwas Rundmaterial zu besorgen, hatte wie Du geschrieben hast einen Apfel und ein Ei ( gekocht ) mitgenommen, als ich damit bezahlen wollte hat der Verkäufer mich ausgelacht.
Was habe ich falsch gemacht ?
Hätte ich ein rohes Ei mitnehmen sollen ?
Oder war das eine Ente ?
Möglicherweise habe ich Dich falsch verstanden, mußte dann Euro 8,50 bezahlen, war dann aber auch in Ordnung.

Gruß Thaichris69


----------



## aal60 (30. April 2010)

*AW: Bauanleitung für Räucherofen.*



Thaichris69 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> wo bekommt man eine Bauanleitung für einen Räucherofen ?
> 
> ...


 
Schau mal am Anfang diesed Tröts, meiner ist Beitrag 5,

mit Bauanleitung. #h


----------



## norwegian_sun (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bauanleitung für Räucherofen.*



Thaichris69 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> wo bekommt man eine Bauanleitung für einen Räucherofen ?
> 
> ...



hab ein sonderheft vom blinker, da is auch ne super anleitung für nen ofen aus stein drin, wegen der zeit: am besten testen, wenn du die rückenflosse leicht rausziehen kannst, sinse fertig


----------



## norwegian_sun (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bauanleitung für Räucherofen.*



aal60 schrieb:


> Schau mal am Anfang diesed Tröts, meiner ist Beitrag 5,
> 
> mit Bauanleitung. #h




vom blinker gibts auch ein sonderheft zwecks räuchern, da is ne schöne anleitung für einen ofen aus stein drin...


----------



## jogibaer1996 (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

Moin zusammen!
Die Fisch und Fang hat auch ein Sonderheft zum Thema ,,Räuchern'' produziert von Jan Lock. Wie ich finde ist das auch super gelungen. Es sind 2 Anleitungen für Räucheröfen drin. Eine für was ganz einfaches aus einer ca. 50l Tonne und denn noch eine für einen Ofen aus Stein... 

Übrigens FrankWoerner: deinen Ofen find ich total super! der gefällt mir echt gut. Wenn mein vater mir das erlauben würde, würd ich auch einen mit der Hilfe meines Vaters und Bruders mauern.
Naja, ich arbeite darn, Ihn zu überreden

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Thaichris69 (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bauanleitung für Räucherofen.*



aal60 schrieb:


> Schau mal am Anfang diesed Tröts, meiner ist Beitrag 5,
> 
> mit Bauanleitung. #h



*
D A N K E !!!*

Ist ja eine tolle, sehr aufschlußreiche Beschreibung, für meinen Bedarf aber zu groß, werde aber in aller Ruhe alles durchlesen,
man kann ja immer etwas dazu lernen.

*Dank* auch allen Anderen die hier Ihre Ideen und Vorschläge preisgegeben haben.

Gruß Thaichris69


----------



## forelli1 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*



MeyerChri schrieb:


> mhhh hat denn keiner bilder von was selbstgebauten?? #q
> Hat denn schon jemand räucherhaken selber gemacht??



Habe gestern meinen Eigenbau das erste mal benutzt.

Habe mir einen ausrangierten Topf umgebaut und funktioniert einwandfrei. Hier ein paar Bilder.


----------



## Brummel (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

Hallo forelli1,

der sieht ja man gut aus, und würde mir von der Größe vollkommen ausreichen. Schätze mal, der Durchmesser des Topfes ist ca. 40cm? Wie bist Du an den Pott gekommen? 
Hast Du Bekannte die in Großküchen arbeiten?
Sieht auch gut aus wie Du die Lade unten realisiert hast, und vor allem sieht das Ganze leicht transportabel aus, die Bilder hab ich mir gleich gespeichert#6.

Gruß Brummel


----------



## jogibaer1996 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

moin zusammen!

@ Forelli: wie beheizt du dne Ofen denn? und wie groß ist der in der Höhe?

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## forelli1 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

hi beheize den Ofen mit Buchenholz.Das hat super geklappt brauchte nicht einmal die späne. 
lg.forelli1


----------



## jogibaer1996 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

und wie hoch ist dein "Räuchergerät"? Denn der Topf sieht ziemlich klein aus, schlägt da nicht das Feuer fast an die Fische?

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## forelli1 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

Nein die Flammen können nicht hochschlagen ist ja noch die Fett Auffangschale da. Und zur Größe also mir reicht es 40cm Große Fische Passen rein.Also für privaten Gebrauch ist der ganz ok,hat mich ja kaum was Gekostet.Auf jeden fall besser als so ein billig Teil  
wo mann keine Hitze halten kann.

So das Wars bis dann Forelli1


LG


----------



## sysp02 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*



forelli1 schrieb:


> Nein die Flammen können nicht hochschlagen ist ja noch die Fett Auffangschale da. Und zur Größe also mir reicht es 40cm Große Fische Passen rein.Also für privaten Gebrauch ist der ganz ok,hat mich ja kaum was Gekostet.Auf jeden fall besser als so ein billig Teil
> wo mann keine Hitze halten kann.
> 
> So das Wars bis dann Forelli1
> ...


Donnerstag gibt es neuen Fisch für den genialen Ofen. Ich würde den in Serie produzieren und ein Patent drauf anmelden.


----------



## forelli1 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

Hier ein paar tolle Bilder vom Räuchern.

Ach so das auf dem Foto bin nicht ich sondern mein Bruder sysp02.

Bis dann Forelli1


----------



## Torsten (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*



forelli1 schrieb:


> Hier ein paar tolle Bilder vom Räuchern.
> 
> Ach so das auf dem Foto bin nicht ich sondern mei Bruder sysp02.
> 
> Bis dann Forelli1


 

hi das sieht aber lecker aus#6 darf ich vorbei kommen zum essen :q

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Torsten (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*



wäcki schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander
> 
> wollt euch mal ein paar bilder von meinem gemauerten ofen zeigen....
> 
> hat die gleiche farbe wie das haus|rolleyes|rolleyes


 

Hut ab zu dein Räucherofen....echt gelungene arbeit,sieht echt klasse aus#6

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Meister (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

Moin Moin Männers,

hab ein keines Problem bei meinem Eigenbau- Räucherofen. Ich würde gern eine Zugregulierung in die Tür zur Feuerung einbauen. Mir fehlt im Moment einfach eine Idee#c. Ich war schon in sämtlichen Baumärkten aber leider vergebens. Mir schwebte so eine Zugregulierung vor wie sie in alten Küchenöfen mit Holzfeuerung (so um 1940/50 etwa) verbaut wurden. 
Hat jemand von euch vielleicht eine zündende Idee wie und vor allem womit ich nachträglich eine Regulierung einbauen kann.
Für die hoffendlich zahlreichen Vorschläge bedanke ich schon mal im Voraus.

Gruß Meister :vik:


----------



## Dedel (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

Hallo Räucher-Fans ich möchte mein selbst gebauten Ofen hier auch mal vorstellen.


----------



## Tino (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

Aber Hallo,Dedel.

Das ist aber ein Schmuckstück.#r


Ist das  unten eine offene Feuerstelle?

Regulierst du dann nur Oben?


----------



## Dedel (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

Nein es ist nicht offen. Zum Räuchern habe ich mir vom Schlosser eine große Metallschublade bauen lassen. In der Schublade mach ich dann Feuer und schiebe sie einfach rein. Ist dann auch sehr bequem Holz oder Späne nach zu legen. Die Schublade ist außen so groß das sie die Öffnung vom Ofen komplett verschließt. So kann ich die Luftzufuhr regeln indem ich die Lade etwas rauszieh oder komplett schließe.


----------



## Tino (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*



Dedel schrieb:


> Nein es ist nicht offen. Zum Räuchern habe ich mir vom Schlosser eine große Metallschublade bauen lassen. In der Schublade mach ich dann Feuer und schiebe sie einfach rein. Ist dann auch sehr bequem Holz oder Späne nach zu legen. Die Schublade ist außen so groß das sie die Öffnung vom Ofen komplett verschließt. So kann ich die Luftzufuhr regeln indem ich die Lade etwas rauszieh oder komplett schließe.





Sehr funktionell!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Torsten (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*



Dedel schrieb:


> Hallo Räucher-Fans ich möchte mein selbst gebauten Ofen hier auch mal vorstellen.


 

nicht schlecht dein Räucherofen#r gut gelungene Arbeit#6

MfG


----------



## dukewolf (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

Dedel melde sofort ein Patent auf das Teil an, denn dein Ofen sieht einfach nur Heiß aus..:vik:
Wieder wurde es bewiesen, daß es kein Edelstahl sein muß, und nicht teuer ist, einen Ofen zu bauen.


----------



## Dedel (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

Danke für die netten Komplimente.
Ich bin auch echt sehr zufrieden mit dem Ofen. Er lässt sich sehr gut regeln.

Hier noch mal ein paar Bilder aus der Entstehungsphase.


----------



## forelli1 (25. April 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*







Hallo Zusammen.

Wie Ihr seht hat der erste ofen noch ein Buder bekommen.

War uns dann doch noch zu  wenig brauchten zu lange um zu Rächern (in ein Ofen passen 14-16 port.Forellen rein oder 7-8Lachsforellen)Habe dann noch ein Dritten gebaut,war uns dann aber zu aufwendig  drei Öfen zu beheizen.Habe dann jetz noch einen gebaut da passen jezt 30 Lahsfoellen (bis 60cm)rein.und kann auch liegend räuchern(forellen bis 4kg).Und dann noch mit Gas beheizen Das klappt einwandfrei.


----------



## forelli1 (25. April 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

Hallo
Hatte noch vergessen zu erwehnen wer interesse an den kleinen Öfen hat möchte sie jetz Verkaufen könnt euch  melden bis dann Forelli1.
:k


----------



## Thaichris69 (25. April 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*



Dedel schrieb:


> Danke für die netten Komplimente.
> Ich bin auch echt sehr zufrieden mit dem Ofen. Er lässt sich sehr gut regeln.
> 
> Hier noch mal ein paar Bilder aus der Entstehungsphase.



Das ist ja ein toller Ofen, leider habe ich nicht so ein Talent.


----------



## Thaichris69 (25. April 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*



forelli1 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Hatte noch vergessen zu erwehnen wer interesse an den kleinen Öfen hat möchte sie jetz Verkaufen könnt euch  melden bis dann Forelli1.
> :k



Was sollen die denn kosten ???


----------



## forelli1 (25. April 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

Was würdest du denn Bieten?
Also sind keine billigteile Habe im winter bei minusgrad geräuchert klappt super gut ist ja auch v2a.Mit Wagen 100Euro vehandl.


----------



## gartenmobil (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

Der von Garfield 0815 gebaute Räucherofen ist unter folgender
Adresse mit reich bebilderter Bauanleitung zu sehen
www.anglerpraxis.de/maerz05_raeucherofen.htm
Grandiose Angelegenheit, nur für mich selbst etwas zu spät,
hatte gerade einen gekauft.|gr:
Auf das die Öfen qualmen. 
#h Achim


----------



## NichtsnutzJens (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

Moin, 

Habe mal Bilder von meinem bescheidenen Räucherofen und den von mir bevorzugten Räucherhaken gemacht.
Der Ofen besteht aus einem alten Badeofen. Die Bauanleitung habe ich mal irgendwo im Netz gefunden. Es passen 15-20 Forellen zu je 400 g hinein. Da ich viel auf Aal angle, war mir die Höhe sehr wichtig. Der Ofen sieht nicht supertoll aus, aber er funktioniert einwandfrei.

LG  Jens


----------



## omnimc (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*



NichtsnutzJens schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Habe mal Bilder von meinem bescheidenen Räucherofen und den von mir bevorzugten Räucherhaken gemacht.
> Der Ofen besteht aus einem alten Badeofen. Die Bauanleitung habe ich mal irgendwo im Netz gefunden. Es passen 15-20 Forellen zu je 400 g hinein. Da ich viel auf Aal angle, war mir die Höhe sehr wichtig. Der Ofen sieht nicht supertoll aus, aber er funktioniert einwandfrei.
> ...


 

sch..s auf das design haupsache die fische sind gold und schmecken.:m wie beheizt du deinen ofen?


----------



## NichtsnutzJens (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

Moin,

Anheizen mit Buchenholzscheiten und Rauch mit Buchenhobelspänen und Buchensägemehl.
Habe gestern zum ersten mal Heringe geräuchert (nach meiner Forellen-Methode) . Die Teile sind ja so was von trocken geworden. Hat da jemand Erfahrung mit ???


----------



## omnimc (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

weniger hitze und nicht zu lange räuchern wie die forellen. sind ja auch kleiner!


----------



## norwegian_sun (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*



omnimc schrieb:


> weniger hitze und nicht zu lange räuchern wie die forellen. sind ja auch kleiner!



Gut zu wissen....   will ich diese woche auch mal testen, sobald mein ofen wieder steht....


----------



## dieteraalland (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

hier mal meine räucherkisten marke eigenbau


----------



## norwegian_sun (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

Petri un gut rauch zusammen#h

@ dieteraalland: nich schlecht, im prinziep wie meiner, (schau mal hier auf seite 6, da sin bilder drin), hab ihn aber etwas verbessert, wie schon geschrieben mit den klappen, damit kann ich super die temperatur halten / erhöhen / senken...leider is meine cam defekt, sonst würde ich neue bilder reinsetzen, muß mal mutti fragen, ob se mir ihre leiht:l

@ NichtsnutzJens: genau diese haken verwende ich auch, selbst gebogen aus V4A schweißdrat (lebensmittelecht ..ok, zufallsfund aufm schrottplatz...normaler V2A hätte auch gereicht |kopfkrat  ****grins****)...sin top..mit denen is mir noch nie ne forelle abgefallen, vorallen leicht selber zu bauen...gekaufte sin ja doch recht teuer...


----------



## caali (24. September 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

Hallo,
tolle Öfen hier.
Bin gerade dabei einen Kalträucherofen zu bauen.
Mein heißer steht hier --->
http://ali56.de/angeln/2010_angeln/index.htm


----------



## aal60 (24. September 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

Nachdem ich mit einem Freund den Platz um meinen Selbstbau- Räucherofen im Sommer gepflastert habe, ist der Sparbrand für meinen Räucherofen gebaut und getestet worden. 

Mit Erfolg, der Sparbrand hat fast 18 Std. durchgequalmt. 

Der Link zur Bauanleitung findet Ihr im Beitrag 5 dieses Tröts.


----------



## caali (25. September 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

Hallo, zu meinem RO habe ich jetzt noch andere Fotos.


----------



## Tino (28. September 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

Sehr schönes Teil,Caali!!!#6


----------



## Orca-captain (29. September 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

moin 
das ist meine Räucherkiste
kann damit heiß und kalt räuchern
viele Grüsse 
Gerold


----------



## Tino (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

#6#6#6#6

Sind das Wittlinge neben den Makrelen ,Gerold?


----------



## firemirl (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

Moinsen Räuchergemeinde,

inspiriert von einem anderen Tread habe ich mich nun auch mal aufgemacht und einen Räucherofen gebaut oder umgebaut.

Entgegen der Meinung von einigen habe ich trotzdem einen  Kupferkessel genutzt. Früher wie heute wurden und werden Kupferkessel  genutzt. (gebrannte Mandeln, Kupferleitungen, Kupfertöpfe usw.) Kann  also nicht so wild sein.

Wie man sieht ist es ein ehemaliger Badeofen.

Wie gebaut?

Tür reingeschnitten, Rauchrohr entfernt (dieses dient nun als  Schornstein), Aufhängungen aus Messing Gewindestangen, Türanschlag aus  Kupferblech eingefügt, Klavierband als Scharnier und Edelstahl  Kistenverschlüsse zum verschließen.
Achso....die Fettwanne ist von Ikea (Edelstahl Salatschüssel).

Alle notwendigen Teile habe ich aus Kupferblech Reststücken mit Blechschere und Hammer selbst hergestellt. Selbst die Drosselklappe im Schornstein ist recht einfach selbst herzustellen.

Den Kessel und das Rauchrohr habe ich dann noch für nen 5er in die Kaffeekasse in ner Firma per Sandstrahl vom Kalk und Kupferoxid befreien lassen.

Wenn Fragen oder Detailfotos gewünscht......nur zu!!!

Gruß Toto

Hier dann mal ein paar Bilder.......


----------



## Tino (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

Das ist mal ein schöner Ofen!!!:l


----------



## aal60 (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

Und das gute daran ist, die Befeuerung hat sogar Schamott.

Wenn ich mich nicht vertue, ist das ein Kaldewei-Badeofen gewesen. Made in Ahlen/Westfalen.  |rolleyes


----------



## firemirl (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

Richtig! Ist ein Kaldewei-Ofen! War aber extrem schwer einen aus Kupfer in einem gebrauchsfähigen Zustand zu ergattern. Trotz direkter Nachbarschaft zum ehemaligen Hersteller. Doch EBay sei Dank hat's doch geklappt. Die Schamottsteine habe ich jedoch entfernt, da der Ofen nun mit Gas betrieben wird. Sprich dort wo sonst die Aschelade war, ist nun der Brenner eingebaut. Und im eigentlichen Brennraum steht nun die Räuchermehlpfanne.


----------



## mathei (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

hier ist meiner.






aber was ich hier sehe an öfen. da muss ich wohl aufmunitionieren.
echt tolle öfen dabei


----------



## firemirl (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

Iwo....hauptsache Du hast Spaß und der Ofen funzt!


----------



## Thaichris69 (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

Hi,

sind ja tolle Öfen dabei.

Bei sovielen Anregungen werde nächstes Jahr

versuchen auch einen zu bauen.

Gruß Thaichris69


----------



## firemirl (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

Nachdem der Ofen nun ja fast fertig war, ist der erste Lauf ohne Fisch bis auf ein paar Probleme mit der Sauerstoffzufuhr des Brenners ganz gut gelaufen.
Damit dieser genug Luft bekommt, mußte ich die Tür leider auftrennen.

Und der ''scharfe'' Versuch war ein Volltreffer. Ich bin total begeistert und wünsche Euch einen ''Guten Rutsch''


----------



## boot (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

#dDas kann ja jeder


----------



## Tschiko (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

selberbauen ist hier angesagt #h
so schwer ist das auch nicht!!!!
du kannst dir mit soviel materialien die nix kosten so geile teile bauen da kannst das gekaufte zeug vergessen|rolleyes
und vorallem kannst ihn dir so richten wie du ihn brauchst


----------



## dieteraalland (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*



Slipknot1 schrieb:


> Hey Leute
> 
> da ich mich NOCH nicht an selber bauen ran traue, wollte ich mir einen kaufen... was sagt ihr zu diesem hier:
> 
> ...


 

ist schon gut was da angeboten wird .
aber du bist im falschen trööt damit #q
hier ist: selbst ist der baumeister #6


----------



## 42er barsch (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

hallo,
bin begeistert was ich hier so sehe und lese, weiter so.
( und z.t. auch ein bisschen neidisch, weil mir der platz für eine richtige tonne fehlt. )
ich hatte bis vor ein paar jahren auch noch eine eigenbautonne, musste aber das räuchern dort wo diese sich befand leider einstellen.
im moment beschränkt sich meine räucheraktivität auf den einsatz eines tischräucherofens, mit dem sich eigentlich auch ganz brauchbare ergebnisse erzielen lassen aber an räucherfisch aus der tonne kommt der nicht ganz ran.

gruss


----------



## mig23 (30. März 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

hier mal ein paar bilder von meinem eigenbau-ofen !


----------



## FisherMan66 (30. März 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*



> hier mal ein paar bilder von meinem eigenbau-ofen !


 
Oh geil, ein Räucherofen von BP 

Nee, sieht gut aus, schöne Arbeit. #6
Über den Einbau eines regelbaren Rauchabzugsrohres würde ich noch mal nachdenken.


----------



## dieteraalland (30. März 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

@mig23
sieht ganz brauchbar aus #6
gibt es die tonnen, kostenlos beim tanken von 50lit. benzin dazu ;+
bei den spritpreisen  könnte man das doch erwarten :m


----------



## sprogoe (1. April 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*



mig23 schrieb:


> hier mal ein paar bilder von meinem eigenbau-ofen !
> 
> Hallo mig23,
> 
> ...


----------



## mig23 (1. April 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> Oh geil, ein Räucherofen von BP
> 
> Nee, sieht gut aus, schöne Arbeit. #6
> Über den Einbau eines regelbaren Rauchabzugsrohres würde ich noch mal nachdenken.


 
hab ich schon !
dazu nehme ich den schraubdeckel von dem fass und schneide ihn auf, so daß ich praktisch nur noch das gewinde habe ! darauf schweiße ich ein rohr mit einer beweglichen klappe !

@dieteraalland
die fässer bekomme ich bei meinem autoschrauber gratis nachgeworfen !

@sprogoe

das hast du richtig erkannt ! der ofen ist aus 4 fässern ! eins für die räucherkammer, ein zweites für die brennkammer, ein drittes das zum auffangen der asche und als erhöhung dient und ein viertes aus dem man die türen herausschneidet ! aufpassen musste ich nur bei der tür für die räucherkammer, weil ja 2 rillen durch laufen ! die abstände der rillen sind aber bei den meisten fässern gleich !


----------



## sprogoe (1. April 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

danke für die Aufklärung mig23,

hält die Tür denn einigermaßen dicht, oder qualmt es da kräftig heraus?

Bei der Gesammthöhe mußt Du aber bei Sturm aufpassen.|supergri

Gruß Siggi


----------



## mig23 (1. April 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*



sprogoe schrieb:


> danke für die Aufklärung mig23,
> 
> hält die Tür denn einigermaßen dicht, oder qualmt es da kräftig heraus?
> 
> ...


 
die tür überlappt rundum ca. 6 cm und dank der spannverschlüsse (siehe bild) hält sie super dicht ! 


mein garten ist von 3 seiten von mauern ungeben und auf der 4. ist ein hoher dichter zaun, da kommt nicht so viel wind rein ! wenn ich den ofen nicht brauche, nehm ich die 3 tonnen und stell sie in den geräteschuppen ! die einzelnen tonnen sind einfach nur aufeinander gestellt, allso einfach zu demontieren ! sonst wär´s schon ein problem, das stimmt !


----------



## Hechtpeter (17. April 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

Hallo,

ich hab für kleines Geld einen Räucherofen übernommen...


















Nu hoffe ich nur noch,dass die Tour zum Gelben Riff Ende Juni noch auch Makrelen bringt...


Erweiterung: Ein Arbeitskollege meinte, es wäre besser, den nach hinten führenden, etwas wackeligen und schwer zu regulierenden Abzug mit einer Blechplatte zu verschliessen.Dann den festen Deckel zu entfernen und durch eine Platte zu ersetzen,die mit Klavierband befestigt wird, da man dadurch besser die Temperatur regeln kann, als mit dem kleinen Schieber,der im jetzigen "Schornstein " eingearbeitet ist.

Hoffe, ich hab die Situation verständlich beschrieben und bitte um Meinungen.

Gruß

Peter


----------



## mig23 (19. April 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

hab heute meinen räucherofen fertig gemacht und etwas umgebaut !



 rauchabzug mit stauklappe !



 vorrichtung um den zug zu regulieren !



 gitter zum eihängen des räucherguts !



 feuerstelle verbessert !




und die kommen bald hinein !!!


----------



## holly08 (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

So, nachdem mir vor 10 Wochen 2 Räuchertonnen im Garten gestohlen  wurden:c, hab ich mir nochmal ne neue gebaut|supergri.Alles V2A 1,5 bis 3mm dick. Die Segmente lassen sich in einander stellen zum Transport.Für kleinere Räuchergänge kann mann auch das mittlere teil weg lassen.Über der Feuerlade noch eine seperate Rauchlade für die Späne.Maße sind 350 X 350. Höhe 1300, davon 400mm der Feuerkasten und 900mm der Rauchkanal.
Zum Proberäuchern schnell mal ein paar Eier durchgeraucht.


----------



## holly08 (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

noch meh Bilder


----------



## mathei (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*



holly08 schrieb:


> So, nachdem mir vor 10 Wochen 2 Räuchertonnen im Garten gestohlen wurden:c, hab ich mir nochmal ne neue gebaut|supergri.Alles V2A 1,5 bis 3mm dick. QUOTE]
> 
> na dann hast du jetzt aber hoffentlich einen grossen hund da sitzen. bei dem super neuem teil.#h


----------



## Forelle34471 (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

RÄUCHEROFEN UND GRILL
Ich habe für meinen Kugelgrill einen Räuchereinsatz selbst gebaut.Betreibe ihn zum Räuchern mit Gas, und zum Grillen ganz normal mit Kohle. |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## mere1 (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

Hi,

dann stell ich meinen Selbstbau auch mal vor. Vorgesehen für Grillen, indirektes Grillen und Räuchern.
Die Farbe fehlt noch, aber zum probieren gehts auch so.



 mfg mere


----------



## Slick (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

Schöner Smoker

nim 800 Grad hitzebeständige Farbe.Ich habe den hier

http://www.ebay.de/itm/hitzebestand...?pt=Landtechnik_Traktoren&hash=item4aaaed40a1

und hält.

Ich hätte noch ein Räucherturm an den Auslass geschweißt,damit du die Fische einhängen kannst und der Saft gut abfließen kann beim Räuchern und der Rauch überall hin kann.

Hier meine erstes Smokerergebniss.





Grüße

/edit

die billigsten Sparribshalter als Tip

http://www.ikea.com/de/de/catalog/products/70154800/


----------



## mere1 (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

Danke für den Tipp mit der Farbe. Das mit dem Räucherturm hatte ich auch zuerst im Kopf, dadurch wäre mir das Teil aber zu schwer und zu sperrig.
Die halter aus`m Ikea hab ich schon und nächsten Sa werden Ribs gemacht.

mfg mere


----------



## holly08 (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

waren das die klitschkos???|kopfkrat
sehen gut aus die jungs!#6


----------



## Tino (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*



mere1 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> dann stell ich meinen Selbstbau auch mal vor. Vorgesehen für Grillen, indirektes Grillen und Räuchern.
> Die Farbe fehlt noch, aber zum probieren gehts auch so.
> ...




Sehr schönes Teil,was ich mir auch noch zulegen werde. Das indirekte Garen darin soll der absolute Knaller sein. Heissräuchern mach ich mit gewürztem Schweinenacken auch in meinem Ofen,aber solch einen Smoker MUSS ich auch noch haben.
In dem Ding kannste ALLES machen.

#6 geiles Teil und dann noch selbst gebaut,#v#r|schild-g:vik:


----------



## Slick (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

@mere1

Kein Ding  


@holly08

Wer weiß?.Wer weiß? :q

Geschmeckt haben sie und das zählt.:q

@Tino

in so einem Smoker geht alles,aber wenn du dir einen kaufst keinen dünnwandigen Smoker kaufen.












Grüße


----------



## Heilbutt (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

Es ist eine Frechheit hier vor meiner Mittagspause
derart anstössige Bilder einzustellen!!!!!!!|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes








Gruß

Holger


----------



## Tino (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

Hallo Slick

Ich hab schon sehr viel über dieses Thema "Smoker" gelesen und meine Wahl wird in Richtung 5mm minimum - 10mm maximum Wandstärke gehen.

Ist zwar ein kleines Vermögen was das Ding ab 7 mm dann kostet,aber die Möglichkeiten sind echt enorm mit solch einem Ding.

Probier mal solch ein Teil:

Gewürzmischung für 2,5kg Nacken

62 gr. Pökelsalz

10 gr.Wacholderbeeren

8 gr. Kümmel

8 gr. schwarzen Pfeffer 

5 gr. rosa Beeren

3 gr. Nelken

2 gr. rotes Chili-Pulver (scharf)

2 Knoblauchzehen

ca. 2 Esslöffel Honig


Alle Gewürze durch meine Mulinette gejagt und geschrotet.

Damit habe ich das Fleisch gut eingerieben und einmassiert.

Zum Schluss den fein gehackten Knoblauch und den Honig auf's Fleisch verteilen und ab in die Tüte und Luft abgesaugt.

Vakumiert oder im geschlossenen Gefäss 14 tage pökeln.
Dann abwaschen und 6-8h trocknen lassen.

Im Ofen bei 100-120° heissräuchern bis eine Kerntemperatur von 70° erreicht ist. (3-4h)

Dann aus dem Ofen nehmen in Alufolie wickeln und für 10min warm ruhen lassen. 



















Grössere Fotos kannst du hier sehen:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=138993&page=43

etwas runterscrollen

Vielleicht viel Spass damit,Slick


----------



## Slick (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

Danke Tino fürs Rezept 

Sieht sehr lecker aus,ich werde es mal probieren.


Grüße


----------



## Tino (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

Welch Freude. Unser Betriebsschlosser will mir den Smoker bauen.

Nur das Material werd ich bezahlen.

Den werd ich aber erst nächstes Jahr bauen,da ich ihn bis dahin planen muss.

Aber auch das wird ein Heidenspass:vik:


----------



## Slick (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

Ist doch eine tolle Nachricht.:q

Die Seite kennst du bestimmt

http://www.grillsportverein.de/forum/

Ein Reverse Flow Smoker wird vom Wirkungsgrad her am Besten sein,aber bei 8-10mm Wandstärke kannst du getrost deiner Kreativität freien Lauf lassen.



Grüße


----------



## Tino (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

Dieser Verein hat mich,ohne jegliche Erklärung ,rausgeschmissen!!!

Feige ,meinungsfreie Luschen die sich hinterm Monitor verstecken!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ich hatte mal einen sachlichen Disput mit einem länger registrierten Mitglied.Er wollte mir partout nicht glauben, dass man auch mit 25 gr. NPS /kg Fleisch pökeln kann.

Das sei glattweg Blödsinn was ich da schreibe und was das soll.

Neulinge lesen das und und und. 

Ich antwortete sachlich ,dass ein schwäbischer Obermeister (Metzger) mir den Tip gab,um nicht wässern zu müssen. 

Ich fragte ihn auch, ob er es schon mal so gemacht hat... natürlich nicht. Kräht aber gegen mich wie nichts Gutes. 

Als keine Sachlichkeit mehr half ,um normal zu diskutieren,schrieb ich nur: Was man nicht kennt,darf es nicht geben. 

So einfach ist für manche Menschen ihre klitzkleine Welt.


Einige Zeit schrieb ich die Oberindianer von dem Verein an warum ich denn gesperrt bin....höflich und sachlich.

....keine Antwort. Soetwas feiges,und das sind erwachsene Männer.|kopfkrat

Was die wohl ihren Kindern beibringen können...

Sundangler kennt die Geschichte auch aus dem Verein.


----------



## ZanderOpi (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

Nun möchte ich Euch mal meine Räuchertonne Marke Eigenbau vorstellen nachdem mich dieses Thema so interessiert hat. 
Kurz zum Bau:
Edelstahlrohr 40 cm Durchmesser, 3 mm Stark vom Chef
als Tropfblech eine Paelapfanne 38 cm Durchmesser 7,50 €von Ebay
der Gasbrenner ist von Ebay 4 kw für schlappe 17,- € beim gleichen Verkäufer.
Das Rote am oberen Rand sowie an der Tür ist hitzebeständiger Silikon hält bis 320 Grad aus und zeigt auch nach mehrmaligen Räuchern keinen Mangel.
VA-Blech und Gitter hat auch der " Alte " spendiert.|laola:
Nach 5 Stunden war die Kiste fertig und liefert schon die dritte Woche lecker Fischchen.


----------



## Heilbutt (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

@Zanderopi:
Klasse, genau das sind meine favorisierten Traummaße und Werkstoffe!!!#6
Sooowas will ich auuuch!!!!:c
Daher gleich zwei Fragen:
1.  ist der Kessel wirklich ein Rohr, wenn ja wo bzw. in welchem  Industriezweig gibt´s sowas, oder ist es selbst gerollt??

2. Was für ein Silikon ist das genau???

Gruß

Holger


----------



## ZanderOpi (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

Hallo Holger.
Das ist wirklich ein Rohr, da ich im Rohrleitungsbau arbeite war es für mich das Günstigste mich mal im Schrottkontainer umzuschauen um was passendes zu suchen. Habe dann nur noch zwei VA - Deckel mit der Flex zugeschnitten, einen als Boden eingeschweißt und darunter einen Ringbrenner geschraubt.
Das Silikon nennt sich Hochtemperatursilikon, gibt es beim Praktiker und Toom Baumarkt für ca. 10 € die Kartusche zu kaufen.
Hoffe Dir damit geholfen zu haben.

Gruß Gert |wavey:


----------



## GER67 (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

Ich bin kein Angler und wollte auch mal Fisch räuchern, aber einen Ofen kaufen kam mir nicht in den Sinn. Zielfisch sollten Forellen (oder andere) um 300 g sein oder Fisch in Stücken. Aal kaufen erscheint mir nicht sinnvoll. 
Was tun? Seit Jahren habe ich zwei identische Säulengrills im Schuppen stehen (der Sohn hatte seinen bei mir kostenlos "entsorgt") den Zweiten hatte ich nie in Benutzung.
Wie nun zu einem Räuchergerät kommen? 
Meinen Grill wollte ich weiterhin benutzen. Den zweiten Grill wollte ich opfern. 
Aus der Erinnerung (aus der Zeit vor 50 Jahren) wusste ich dass dem Rauchraum eine Feuerstelle vorgebaut werden sollte. Das lies sich aus dem Säulenfuss gut bewerkstelligen. Hängendes Räuchern fiel wegen des kleinen Säulenquerschnitts nicht angeraten. Also liegendes Räuchern auf dem Grillrost. Um einen etwas größeren Grillraum zu erhalten, wurde der prismenförmige Oberbau des Grills "2" eingekürzt und zum "Deckel" umgebaut. Vorgestern war Proberäuchern, um Temperaturverhalten zu testen. Hier  ergab sich, dass dei Temperaturregelung nur mittels Feuertür nicht klappte. Also wurde in meinem Grill noch eine Kaltluftklappe integriert. 
Da mein "Räuchergerät" rel. klein ist, hat es ein nervöses Temperaturverhalten. Heute der Testlauf mit 2 Stück 250 g Forellen (Risikominimierung).
Salzen im Trockenverfahren. Garphase 20 min zwischen 90°-110° C. 70 min Rauchphase bei 70-50°C. Fisch direkt aus dem Ofen auf den Teller. Ich bin zufrieden.
Fotos habe ich momentan nicht. Sollte Interesse bestehen, muss ich welche machen. (weis noch nicht, wie ich die hier rein stellen kann.

Schönes WE

Ulli


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

den hat mir ein bekannter gebaut nach meinen wünschen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*



NichtsnutzJens schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Anheizen mit Buchenholzscheiten und Rauch mit Buchenhobelspänen und Buchensägemehl.
> Habe gestern zum ersten mal Heringe geräuchert (nach meiner Forellen-Methode) . Die Teile sind ja so was von trocken geworden. Hat da jemand Erfahrung mit ???


 
hast du selbstgefangene genommen oder gekaufte? wenn gekaufte dann waren sie zu lange gelagert und nicht eingefrohren.wenn du frische hattest dann zu heiß und lange geräuchert.wir machen die bei kurzen 90 grad und gehen dann auf 70 runter


----------



## mulla0509 (23. November 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

Hallo liebe Angler- und Räuchergemeinde!
Hier mal ein paar Bilder meines in den letzten Tagen gebauten Räucherofens.
Einmal von innen (noch ohne Außenfarbe), zwei nachdem er fertig war. Farbe ist "Grill- und Kaminfarbe" welche bis 450°C hitzebeständig ist. Die Gesamtmaße sind 100x40x40 cm. Das Material aus dem Baumarkt (Stahlblech-Regale). Er funktioniert erstmal ganz gut. Freut mich ))
mfg


----------



## SAM77 (14. April 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

frei nach dem motto "was lange währt wird auch mal fertig" hab ich es endlich geschaft meinen räucherofen fertig zu stellen

















und heute sollte der grosse tag des anräucherns sein
also war ich gestern los zum forellenpuff und habe mich mit 10 regenbogenforellen ausgestattet
nachdem sie ausgenommen und gewaschen waren kammen 5 von ihnen in das tiefkühlfach und 5 über nacht in eine 9 % salzlake
auf irgendwelche zusätzlichen gewürze habe ich erstmal verzichtet

zum trocknen hängte ich sie in den vorgeheizten ofen wo sie bei ca 30 grad ca40 min hingen
die tür blieb dabei natürlich offen





nachdem sie trocken waren wurde die tür geschlossen und kurzzeitig die  temperatur auf knapp über 100 grad gebracht um eventuelle keime  abzutöten (hab ich mal irgenwo gelesen)
danach ca 90 min bei 80 grad gegart





und anschliesend bei ca 55 grad für 40 min in den rauch gehangen 
dazu wurden buchenholzspäne auf das noch glühende buchenholz gegeben





das resultat der ganzen veranstalltung sah dann so aus





und fürs erste mal war ich doch recht zufrieden
geschmacklich noch nicht perfekt aber durchaus überzeugend 
sagen wir es mal so meine freundin und ich fanden es lecker 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





bei nächsten mal werde ich mal wacholderbeeren in die lake mit geben und  ein paar frische kräuter beim räuchern mit auf die späne legen
in diesem sinne Mahlzeit





MFG SAM


----------



## Wildkarpfen (14. April 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

Schaut gut aus, guten Appetit


----------



## sprogoe (14. April 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

der ofen ist doch schon mal super geworden und vor allem; mit holz zu beheizen#6
du solltest aber bei der gartemperatur nicht so gehen, keime werden schon bei rund 70 grad abgetötet und die garzeit beträgt für forellen ca. 35-40 min bei rund 80 grad.
höhere temperaturen und eine so lange garzeit trocknen die fische nur aus und lassen sie einschrumpeln.
stattdessen solltest du die räucherzeit lieber auf 1,5-2 stunden bei etwa 40-50 grad ausdehnen.

dann weiterhin viel spaß und erfolg bei der sache wünscht dir siggi


----------



## SAM77 (14. April 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

danke für die tips siggi

werde sie das nächste mal beachten


----------



## Gondoschir (18. April 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

Mein Projekt wurde heute auch fertig gestellt. :m


----------



## SAM77 (19. April 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

ein sehr schönes teil :m

gute arbeit Gondoschir


----------



## AAlfänger (19. April 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*



Gondoschir schrieb:


> Mein Projekt wurde heute auch fertig gestellt. :m


Da staunt der Flachmann(Fachmann)|supergri
Wirklich ein super Teil. So etwas gibt es nicht zu kaufen, oder es ist schon bald unbezahlbar.#6

Gruß AAlfänger


----------



## Gondoschir (19. April 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

Wenn ich das hätte bezahlen müssen, wäre ich arm geworden...
Die Ofendichtung und die Lochsäge für den Schornstein habe ich gekauft. Aber Arbeitszeit steckt auch genug drin...


----------



## AAlfänger (19. April 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

Ich denke mal, wenn du mit der gleichen Sorgfallt beim Räuchern vorgehst wie beim Bau, wirst du noch viel Freude mit dem Teil haben! Da der Schrank ebenso wie meiner scheinbar aus Alu ist ist er fast Unkaputtbar.

MFG AAlfänger:vik:


----------



## Gondoschir (19. April 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

Ja, das Gestell ist Stahlrohr Der Rest ist aus 2mm Alublecht. Für Türen und Deckel habe ich kein 2mm Blech mehr gefunden. Da musste dann das Riffelblech herhalten. 
Ich nutze ihn eh nur für größere Mengen oder Aale. Für kleinere Mengen werde ich meine 60L Räuchertonne wieder reparieren. Da ist im Laufe der Zeit der Boden durchgebrannt. Bis 8-10 Forellen mache ich in der Räuchertonne. Was drüber liegt, kommt in den neuen Ofen.


----------



## Gondoschir (19. April 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

Räucherofentest bestanden... :m


----------



## auberle (19. April 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*



Gondoschir schrieb:


> Wenn ich das hätte bezahlen müssen, wäre ich arm geworden...
> Die Ofendichtung und die Lochsäge für den Schornstein habe ich gekauft. Aber Arbeitszeit steckt auch genug drin...


 
Hallo,
was hast Du für eine Dichtung genommen und wo her bezogen? Gruß und viel Spaß beim räuchern..


----------



## Gondoschir (19. April 2013)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

Für die Türen habe ich diese Dichtung genommen:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/110989662544

Geklebt habe ich sie damit:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/111045424971

Zum abdichten der Ofenteile habe ich diese Dichtung genommen:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/110984754493

Für das Schornsteinrohr habe ich diese Dichtung genommen:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/221204571772?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## GER67 (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

*Vor dem Lesestart erst was zum Trinken holen.*
(kann nicht kürzer schreiben)

Nach Durchsicht des ganzen Themas fand ich sehr gut gefertigte Räucheröfen, die mir gefielen. Meine Bauausführung ist nicht so professionell, da mir dazu die Werkzeuge und Möglichkeiten fehlen. Funktionieren tut er.

Meine einfache Räuchermöglichkeit hatte ich bereits beschrieben. http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3674437&postcount=137

Nun möchte ich doch noch Fotos nachreichen.

_*Herstellung
*_
Ausgangspunkt waren zwei identische Säulengrille, von denen einer ungenutzt rum stand und Materiallieferant/Ersatzteilspender wurde.
Ziel war Räuchern und Grillen zu ermöglichen. Das ging nur, wenn das Räuchern auf dem Grillrost erfolgt.




Deckel:
Ich kürzte einen Trichter (Pi mal Daumen) und versah ihn mit einem 2 mm ALU Blechdeckel und einem Holzgriff. Ursprünglich wollte ich einen Schornstein montieren. Der musste einer regulierbaren Öffnung weichen.  
Da beide Trichter identische Abmessungen haben, musste ich einen Stülprahmen aus ALU Flachmaterial (Baumarkt) anschrauben.

Fuchs mit Feuerbüchse:
Ich wollte mittels indirektem Heizen arbeiten. Dazu musste der Grill verändert werden 
a) 
Einbau einer Kaltluftregelung (bleibt beim Grillen geschlossen)
b)
Vergrößerung der Ascheluke. 
c)
Grilllüftungsklappe und Aschekasten höher setzen.




Die Säule trennte ich nach der Methode, Augen zukneifen und Finger verschieben in 2 Teile. 
Erstes wurde der Fuchs oder Feuerstätte. Ich tätigte an zwei Ecken 25 mm tiefe Einschnitte (Flex). 
Die Kante zwischen den Einschitten kürzte ich um 15 mm und kantete 10 mm nach oben (siehe Pfeile). Das ist der Haken, mit dem der Fuchs später im Säulengrill eingehakt wird. Die Seitenwände bog ich etwas nach Aussen, damit sie später besser an der Säule vorbei gehen und den Fuchs etwas zur Säule abdichten.




Die Feuertür fertigte ich aus 2 mm Blech. Scharnier stammt von dem Ersatzteilspender den Verschluss aus 2 mm ALU Flachmaterial. ALU ist nicht so gut, da es schwieriger beim Öffnen ist. Der Holznippel ist ein Stück Rundstab.   




Die Feuerbüchse wollte ich haben, damit der Fuchs nicht zu heiss wird und die Verzinkung aussen verbrennt, Dazu musste ich den Säulenrest verkleinern, damit er in den Fuchs passt (Etwa 5 mm Luft rundum).
Die Bohrungen sollten der Luftzufuhr für das Holz/Späne sein. Die sind nicht nötig.





Wichtig erschien mir der Feuerbüchse hinten einen Teilabschluss zu verpassen (Siehe Pfeile), damit Holz und Späne nicht zu weit in die Säule rutschen können und die Flamme nicht direkt unter das Grillgut kommt.

(Mist, hätte mich erst informieren müssen, dass die Bilderzahl begrenzt ist. 

Weiter mit Teil 2


----------



## GER67 (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

*Weiter mit Teil 2
*



So sieht das Teil fertig aus.
1>Fuchs mit Feuerbüchse
2>Kaltluftregulierungsklappe (hätte etwas größer sein können)
3>Bratenthermometer meiner Frau stibizt 8lag immer noch unbenuzt in der Schublade
4>Regulierbarer Rauchabzug

Teil >1 wird etwa 30° angehoben und aus- eingehakt.
Zum Grillen muss ich nur 
- den Fuchs entfernen 
- Deckel entfernen
- Aschekasten einsetzen

Der Grillhersteller hat auf die Vorstellung meiner Modifikationen nicht geantwortet (will ja auch Räucheröfen verkaufen)

Ufff!
Haben fertig

Ulli


----------



## caali (4. August 2014)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

Wow, tolle Idee & Ausführung #6


----------



## GER67 (4. August 2014)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*



caali schrieb:


> Wow, tolle Idee.............



Danke  für das Lob. Ich wollte den zweitgrill nicht ungenutzt rumstehen lassen,  aber auch nicht weg werfen. Die Idee zu finden war einfach............




caali schrieb:


> ......... & Ausführung #6



........Die Ausführung??? Na eben so, wie man es mit Schraubstock,  Schraubzwingen Metallsäge und Bohmaschine hin bekommt, wenn der Wille da  ist.









Das damit erstellte Produkt stört sich nicht an der Hülle, wenn die "inneren Werte" passen.


Ich will am WE 8 Erwachsene mit Räucherfisch beköstigen. Da reichen die max. 6 Stück 250 g Forellen nicht, die rauf passen.





Also  zur Blechbude gehen und gegen 2 € für die Kaffeekasse einen Blechrest 1  mm x 120 mm x 2000 mm bekommen. Daraus ist ein Zwischenring entstanden,  um auf zwei Etagen 12 Forellen zu räuchern. Das schwierigste war das Z-Profil mit  meinen Möglichkeiten hin zu bekommen. (Der Zwischenring sollte über den  Grilltrichter und in den Räucherdeckel passen.) 





So  hatte ich mir das vorgestellt. Die beiden klobigen Holzgriffe benötige  ich, wenn ich innerhalb der Garzeit beide Räucherebenen austauschen  will.




Jetzt wartet das Gerät auf die "Räuchertaufe" am SA.
Eine Generalprobe gibt es nicht.

Ulli


----------



## Till. (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

So heute geht's auch bei mir mit meinem Eigenbau los #6
Werde immer zwischendurch wieder  Bilder rein stellen. 
Über Tips und Tricks bin ich immer dankbar


----------



## Tino (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Eigenbauöfen und -Tonnen*

Sehr Ulli

Allein schon das du den MIT Fuchs gebaut hast,lässt mein Herz schon höher schlagen.


----------

